# Tons of error messages on my computer



## inuyasha2k (Aug 11, 2003)

hi,
my computer has been having alot of problems. it has been getting alot of error messages on it, it has been freezing up alot, and a blue screen comes up alot. I use AOL so I usually use the AOL browser, but for some reason there has been a ton of pop up messages that have been popping up through Internet Explorer even when I'm not doing anything online, it never did this before and it shouldn't do it. I have windows me. here are some of the error messages that have been popping up:

Fsgrimyd has caused an error in 
FSGRIMYD.EXE
fsgrimyd will now close
if you continue to experiance problems
try restarting your computer

The C:\windows\FSGRIMYD.EXE file
appers to be corrupt
Reinstall the file, and then try again

Rundll 32 has caused an error in <unkown>
Rundll 32 wil now close
if you continue to experiance problems
try restarting your computer

Iexplore has caused an error in <unkown>
Iexplore will now close
if you continue to experiance problems
try restarting your computer

Bundle has caused an error in Bundle.exe
Bundle will now close
if you continue to experiance problems
try restarting your computer

if anyone knows how to fix some of these problems, please tell me.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Hit the report button at the top of your post and ask for this to be moved into security. Bundle.exe is spyware. FSGRIMYD is a new one on me, but maybe someone in there can help.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Go to http://tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download HiJackThis. Use Winzip to unzip it, then install and run it. To run, click the "Scan" button. When it's done the "Scan" button changes to "Save Log". Save the log file it creates (it should open in Notepad at that point). Copy and paste the results in your next post. Most of what it finds is harmless, so _*do not do anything yet*_. Someone will be glad to help you sort out any of the baddies that may be in there.

IF you get an error saying msvbvm60.dll is missing, 
Download and run the MS visual basic 6.0 runtime files


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks NiteHawk,
I thought these were supposed to go to security.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Either way. Sometimes I think it's a gray line as to where it should go. I work both sides of the fence.


----------



## inuyasha2k (Aug 11, 2003)

hi,
I wasn't sure if I should create a new subject or post it in security so I just posted it under the subject that I already made. I ran Hijack this so could anyone tell me what's wrong with it and if I could fix it? here's what the log file from hijack this said:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 8:16:19 PM, on 1/13/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CLEARSEARCH\LOADER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SLMSS\SLMSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEFEATURES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CALLWAVE\IAM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\DOWNLOADPLUS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MSBB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\ADDRESSBAR\WINNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\ADDRESSBAR\COMWIZ.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\FOODS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=99
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.syspage.com/ads/homepagesai.php?id=start1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://popnav.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.seekseek.com/quicksearch.asp?session=DB476EAC-EF44-4D1F-9505-F1CF64ADD228&version_id=18
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=99
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,CustomizeSearch = res://C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/sa
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BTIEIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: DefaultSearch.SeekSeek - {5074851C-F67A-488E-A9C9-C244573F4068} - C:\WINDOWS\IEASST.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000E7270-CC7A-0786-8E7A-DA09B51938A6} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\N3TPA1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000006B1-19B5-414A-849F-2A3C64AE6939} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9C691A33-7DDA-4C2F-BE4C-C176083F35CF} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\BRIDGE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {71ED4FBA-4024-4bbe-91DC-9704C93F453E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\IESEARCHBAR\IESEARCHBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet3_88.dll
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: IE Search Bar - {71ED4FBA-4024-4bbe-91DC-9704C93F453E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\IESEARCHBAR\IESEARCHBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] Crogram Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stcloader] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stcloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClrSchLoader] \Program Files\ClearSearch\Loader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSVersion] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNETFEATURES.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [slmss] C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iefeatures] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEFEATURES.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mwsvm] C:\WINDOWS\mwsvm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [absr] C:\WINDOWS\mwsvm.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BELT] C:\WINDOWS\BELT.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\BRIDGE.DLL",Load
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [systray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\A.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Antivirus] C:\WINDOWS\AV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFavorites] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINFAVORITES\WINFAVORITES.exe1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nvid] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\kmbgsfnu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wfzvfdbl] C:\WINDOWS\fsgrimyd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winnet] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\ADDRES~1\WINNET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCDRealtime] C:\WINDOWS\realtime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MSBB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UYBEI] C:\WINDOWS\UYBEI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Startup.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [nsdriver] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nssys32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [MoneyStartUp] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Startup.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [nsdriver] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nssys32.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: Internet Answering Machine.lnk = C:\Program Files\CallWave\IAM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Download Plus.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\DownloadPlus.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark This Page - C:\Program Files\CommonName\AddressBar\createbookmark.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add A Page Note - C:\Program Files\CommonName\AddressBar\createnote.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Email This Link - C:\Program Files\CommonName\AddressBar\emaillink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search using CommonName - C:\Program Files\CommonName\AddressBar\navigate.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O11 - Options group: [CommonName] CommonName
O16 - DPF: {89D75D39-5531-47BA-9E4F-B346BA9C362C} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322} - http://dst.trafficsyndicate.com/Dnl/T_50046/QDow.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://mx253.sb03.com/apps/softsearch/pace_ax1.exe
O16 - DPF: {13197ACE-6851-45C3-A7FF-C281324D5489} - http://www.2nd-thought.com/files/install.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9C691A33-7DDA-4C2F-BE4C-C176083F35CF} (brdg Class) - http://www2.flingstone.com/cab/98ME/bridge.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37996.3907523148
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {DC187740-46A9-11D5-A815-00B0D0428C0C} - http://www.pcpowerscan.com/pcpowerscan.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

We are going to approach this in two phases. The first phase we'll use several utility programs to clean things up. In the second phase, we will use HJT to remove anything that was left behind.

Click on the link below and it will download CWShredder. Close all browser windows,UnZip the file, click on the cwshredder.exe then click "Next" (Not "Scan only") and let it do it's thing.

http://www.merijn.org/files/cwshredder.zip

When it is finished restart your computer.

To help prevent this from happening again, I strongly recommend you install the folowing patches for the vulnerabilities that this hijacker exploits:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/tr...in/ms03-011.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/tr...in/MS00-075.asp

Note: The simplest way to make sure you have all the security patches is to go to Windows update and install all "Critical Updates"

Next download and run Ad-Aware according to these settings:

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/ and download
Adaware 6 Build 181

Install the program and launch it.

First in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and download the latest reference files.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"

From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan (recommended)"

Click "Use custom scanning options" then click "Customize" and have these options selected: Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.

Now click on the "Tweak" button in that same window. Under "Scanning engine" select "Unload recognized processes during scanning" and under "Cleaning Engine" select "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

Click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan just click the "Next" button.

When scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.(Right-click the window and choose "select all" from the drop down menu and click "Next")

Restart your computer.

Then go here http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?...p;page=download and download Spybot Search & Destroy.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press "Online" and "Search for Updates" .

Put a check mark at and install all updates.

Click "Check for Problems" and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove all it finds marked in *RED*.

Restart your computer.

After all that come back here and post another Hijack This log and we'll get rid of what's left.


----------



## inuyasha2k (Aug 11, 2003)

hi,
I did what you told me to do and here is the log file after I did it all:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:55:17 PM, on 1/13/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\ALOGSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CALLWAVE\IAM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\FOODS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.syspage.com/ads/homepagesai.php?id=start1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://popnav.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,CustomizeSearch = res://C:\PROGRA~1\TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/sa
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9C691A33-7DDA-4C2F-BE4C-C176083F35CF} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\BRIDGE.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] Crogram Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSVersion] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNETFEATURES.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\BRIDGE.DLL",Load
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [systray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\A.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wfzvfdbl] C:\WINDOWS\fsgrimyd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCDRealtime] C:\WINDOWS\realtime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Startup.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: Internet Answering Machine.lnk = C:\Program Files\CallWave\IAM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {89D75D39-5531-47BA-9E4F-B346BA9C362C} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37996.3907523148
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {DC187740-46A9-11D5-A815-00B0D0428C0C} - http://www.pcpowerscan.com/pcpowerscan.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## inuyasha2k (Aug 11, 2003)

hi,
my computer seems to be doing better, I haven't been getting those pop up ads, and not as many errors when I turn on my computer. but there is still one error when I start the computer, it is this one: 

Fsgrimyd has caused an error in 
FSGRIMYD.EXE
fsgrimyd will now close
if you continue to experiance problems
try restarting your computer

and sometimes it's this one:

The C:\windows\FSGRIMYD.EXE file
appers to be corrupt
Reinstall the file, and then try again

is there anyway to get rid of these errors?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

havent been able to find anything on FSGRIMYD.EXE in my usual sources. Could you do me a favor and find the file and then right click on it and open Properties and then the Version tab and look at the description, the company name, and any other info you can get.

If this were a legit file there should be information on it out in Google, but there isn't. This makes it all the more suspicious to me.

My gut feeling is to delete it, but let's find out more about it first.


----------



## inuyasha2k (Aug 11, 2003)

hi,
I found the file, and I right clicked it and clicked properties, but there wasn't any version tab and there wasn't any campany information or anything like that. the only thing that it said was the name of the file, where it was located, and the size of it.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Do one of two things:

1. Rename FSGRIMYD.EXE to FSGRIMYD_EXE.OLD, or
2. Create a folder called HOLD (or whatever you like) and move it there.

If the file can't be found because either the name is changed or it isn't where it's expected to be, let's see that complains about it.

From what you have said so far, the file sounds bogus. The next question is, what is calling or referencing the file? Let's see what else may be hidding below the surface.


----------



## inuyasha2k (Aug 11, 2003)

hi,
I did what you told me to do, and the error is now gone! from what I can tell, my computer looks like it is back to normal but I will post on here again if I still see any problems. Thanks for all of your help, NiteHawk!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

If after a week or two, if nothing complains about the missing file, I would delete it.

You could run some online virus scans to see if this file gets noticed or flagged.

http://security.symantec.com/default.asp?
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/

I would run at least two of the three just for a "second opinion". These online scans are updated daily so they will have the most current definitions.


----------

